# Battery Checker? For Canon BP-511 and Others



## RacePhoto (Jul 11, 2007)

From B&H Photo:



> The *Impact Lithium-Ion Battery Tester, #EC7466* is a neat little accessory to stash in your gear bag, luggage or pocket. This little beauty is like having a battery "doctor" with you all the time.
> Using its fuel gauges, it will conveniently let you know the status of your lithium-ion batteries. It's like having an extra pair of eyes to watch out for your "charge" while you concentrate on shooting.
> Canon BP-2L12/2L 14
> Canon BP-511/511A/512/522/535
> ...


Here's the question. If I have one of these, and I'd like someone who owns one or has experience, and I have six batteries (numbered by the way) and I want to know which are the good batteries and which are going to hold a short charge...

Does this tester just show "full charge" and then after 9 photos the battery goes dead, or does it show the capacity of the battery?

I have two new batteries and four older ones, and I'd like to rate them so I can match the second best pair for the grip.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 11, 2007)

Does your camera do this in software by any chance? The D200 and D80s have a tool under the maintenance menu which allows you to check the life of the battery and it gives you an indication if it is time to get them replaced or not.

In my experience LI batteries make themselves known if they are bad. It's the difference between 500+ photos and only 20 or so. My guess would be if you can make a >15 minute exposure on the fully charged batteries they are fine.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry I was out of town, then working and crashing. :lmao:

The good or bad, with no in between sounds like what I've had happen. I didn't know that LI batteries went from good to junk like that. Thanks.

Yes I have some that will go about 200 pictures, one that seems to be good for 9 and another that may take 50, or less. That's why I was looking for some battery life tester. I suppose someone with a a Canon EOS might know, or I can go search for a long time. (or read the manual?)

But if the tester shows battery life, then I'll order one with my next B&H order. I was hoping someone had one of these or at least knew about them.




Garbz said:


> Does your camera do this in software by any chance? The D200 and D80s have a tool under the maintenance menu which allows you to check the life of the battery and it gives you an indication if it is time to get them replaced or not.
> 
> In my experience LI batteries make themselves known if they are bad. It's the difference between 500+ photos and only 20 or so. My guess would be if you can make a >15 minute exposure on the fully charged batteries they are fine.


----------

